# The biting (and humping!) is getting worse at 6 months



## StephB (Dec 26, 2011)

Help, help, help!

Harvey seemed to stop the chewing on our hands and feet at around 4 months, but the last couple of weeks he has begun to bite in what seems to be retaliation. If I tell him to get off the couch or my bed, or we are walking on the leash and he doesn't like that he can't stop at a piece of grass, or if he's jumping up and I tell him to get down like he used to do. 

He's not breaking the skin, and he'll usually come for a cuddle straight after and be as sweet as anything, but it still hurts and my arms and legs are covered in scratches from his nails and huge bruises. People at work are wondering what the hell is going on for me to look so battered, it's really getting embarrassing. 

The only time I see identifiable aggression is when it's time to go in his crate. It has never been a punishment for him, and he hasn't even been sleeping in there much anymore, but if I need to put him in there while I run errands he goes MENTAL - jumping up on his hind legs, baring teeth, snorting, gnashing his teeth and 'locking my arms' with his crossed paws. I try to lure him in with a treat, with toys, blankets, the lot - nothing works. He will run as far away as he can and will growl at me if I try to go near him. 

He's also humping everything in sight, so I'm wondering if it's just an adolescence stage, hormones and such. Tonight, for instance, I left him on the floor next to my bed with his big cushion to sleep on. He humped that for an hour or so, then once he was finished he jumped on my bed (which I'm lying in!), tries to gather the duvet next to me to hump that, and when I told him 'NO!' and to get down he latched onto my arms. 

I'm at a complete loss as to what to do. I'm hoping that it's just a phase they all go through but I've never heard anyone say anything about this before. Is he just going through some changes which put him in a bad mood? He always seems to be in this mood when he's in the humping mood haha. 

Pleas help before I lose my mind!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think some individual training sessions are in order, preferrably in your home.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

this is a pup I would neuter early...and then get someone with a behavioral background in your home asap.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

my guess is that you are missing A LOT of other signals and behaviors other then just crate troubles and humping....and if you are missing signals and not responding consistently then other unwanted behaviors pop up and intensify. 
Having someone point them out to you and come up with a plan is gonna give you the best shot...


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with the in home trainer. This needs to nipped in the bud before it gets any worse.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

My immediate thought..why are you letting him continue hump the cushion for an hour? The first sign of humping and we stop Chester and let him know its BAD. He knows its a no no, of course he has a go whenever he can and boy does he have a go but as soon as we see him about to rev up or revving up or already revved up  we are there like a shot to pull him off. His head is completely in another place and the longer we let him carry on the more zoned out he becomes and the harder it is to stop. We treat it the same as any other unwanted behaviour..its NO and we stop it if he wont. This needs consistency rather than a bevaviorist, we stop it, time out calm and then play something fun. The joy of boys eh!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> this is a pup I would neuter early...and then get someone with a behavioral background in your home asap.


Steph, I'm so sorry, but with what you're describing, LiberyME's advice is spot on. If this ever happened in my house, I would not hesitate to schedule the neuter or with getting an appointment with a certified behavioralist. Depending on where you live, there aren't a lot of them (behavioralists), but they will give you the best help for this type dog. Consider it an investment in your dog's future.

Have you looked up the protocol "Nothing in Life is Free?" This is what my behavioralist recommended when I had 'bratty' behavior escalating with my previous golden. I wish you all the best.


----------



## GoBigRed (Jan 24, 2012)

He's six months, he can be neutered now. Husker went in three days after he turned six months.

When Husker starts to hump something we squirt him with a water bottle. Knock on wood he has never tried to hump any of us only a bed of his. It is not allowed though.

Randomly throw a treat into the kennel and say "Kennel" (or "crate" if that is the word you use). Don't put him in it, don't shut the door, don't stand guard. Just show him the treat, better if he smells it, and then say the word and toss it into the kennel and walk away. I'd suggest a small treat or one broken into small pieces not some big dog bone, etc. Do this randomly through out the day. He'll hopefully start associating it with a good thing and not a bad thing. Right now when you are showing him the treat and saying "kennel" he's getting locked up in it which he obviously dislikes. Even if he doesn't go right into the kennel, you've thrown the treat in and walked away, the drive to get that treat should kick in at some point and he'll go in and get it and walk right back out (hopefully that is what will happen). : )

We've never allowed Husker up on our couches or beds, and he's never tried so I'm sorry I have no ideas there. 

It's so tough when they are acting up like this. Good luck and let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry you're having to deal with this brattiness. I agree about getting a behaviorist in to assist, someone that can see his behavior first-hand rather than us just trying to make suggestions via the Forum.

My suggestions in the meantime...I wouldn't allow the humping (blankets, beds, toys) at all. Take away anything that triggers this behavior. And don't allow him on your bed or the furniture at this point. It sounds like he needs to learn some manners and know his place. Some dogs are just more strong-willed than others. 

Rather than fighting with the crate is there a safe room or area you can gate him in when you go out? It's stressing you out which he probably is sensing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

elly said:


> My immediate thought..why are you letting him continue hump the cushion for an hour? The first sign of humping and we stop Chester and let him know its BAD. He knows its a no no, of course he has a go whenever he can and boy does he have a go but as soon as we see him about to rev up or revving up or already revved up  we are there like a shot to pull him off. His head is completely in another place and the longer we let him carry on the more zoned out he becomes and the harder it is to stop. We treat it the same as any other unwanted behaviour..its NO and we stop it if he wont. This needs consistency rather than a bevaviorist, we stop it, time out calm and then play something fun. The joy of boys eh!


I had the same thought. :doh:

The problem I see is that once you allow them to go crazy humping stuff, they become more persistant about doing it and it becomes more difficult to correct. 

Mounting pillows and blankets is one thing. Mounting you. And turfing about the furniture - to me sounds like he's running the house. 

Neutering him might help (I guess?), but it will not stop the turfing behaviors. And for that matter, I know of plenty neutered and spayed dogs who will still mount stuff. It's one of those behaviors or habits that stick sometimes. 

You need to start cracking down on what you allow or not. Just because he's intact does not mean you have to put up with BAD MANNERS. 

The sassing you - it's the same thing. With these puppies, especially stronger willed ones, they will test you to see what works to get their way. The instant you back off or allow grumbling or posturing towards you, they learn it works. 

The dogs being on the furniture does not reinforce dominant behaviors. Permitting dominant behaviors (posturing, growling, sassing, mounting, ignoring, evading, clamping down, etc) that reinforces dominant behaviors.

Getting in touch with a behavioralist may help if they show you how to stop these behaviors.


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

Chloe tries to hump her blankets. She pulls them out of her cage and starts humping them. I immediately tell her NO and she stops. You really have to take what they are humping away from them. That's what works for me.


----------

